# LET'S SEE YOUR SCHWINN C MODEL



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 7, 2021)

POST THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW MANY ARE OUT THERE ??????????????????


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm thinking there's a bunch of 'em;
they're SCHWINNS!











						1936 Electric C model | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I like to start a thread on bikes to keep info (Pictures) so we can follow them. I bought 3 bikes from a friend that sold me the 1st Prewar cruiser; which I bought from him....:roll eyes: Im Hooked. this buy was June,2013 Greg has been doing bikes for a long time. He is pretty good with a...




					thecabe.com
				



1936 Electric, found with badge, black background.
Basically why i bought it; Electrician.
Obviously not in any "Catalog".🥰
Set up to let friends ride...



CABErs that rode Electric: @cyclingday @Cory @Kickstand3 @TR6SC  maybe more...


----------



## dasberger (Aug 8, 2021)

'41 Excelsior


----------



## biker (Aug 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I'm thinking there's a bunch of 'em;
> they're SCHWINNS!
> View attachment 1459266
> 
> ...



right on that funny


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2021)

that's it anymore out there


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 9, 2021)

1930’s to 1960’s just for fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2021)

C-Model sporting rare aluminium Gothic fenders spotted at yesterday's Orange Circle Ride.


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 9, 2021)

My favorite kind of C-model.  😀


----------



## nightrider (Aug 10, 2021)

My '37


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 10, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> C-Model sporting rare aluminium Gothic fenders spotted at yesterday's Orange Circle Ride.View attachment 1460366



Awwww how cute ! It’s a Schwinn that wants to be a Colson, copying the standard Colson gothic fenders, the Colson styled guard and a Colson styled badge ! 🙌 👀


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2021)

*Since you wanted to "C" ... *


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 10, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Since you wanted to "C" ... *
> 
> View attachment 1460933



nice bike love the color.. i 'c'no bfg


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeppers!
C-ing is believing.
I’ve C-een the light.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Panther lll (Aug 14, 2021)

I have a Schwinn Panther 3 that I won at a silent auction at a Catholic Church Festival across the road in August of 2012.  If I can figure out how to post a picture or get a neighbor to help, I'll post a picture of it.  Nice looking bike.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 14, 2021)

I was the third CABE member to own this one. It now lives in the collection of @1817cent.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 14, 2021)

Tim, it traveled to S Cal last summer.  Found a new home down there.  Nice bike!


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Aug 14, 2021)

I have a C model?


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 14, 2021)

This Model C paint scheme would do
Professor Fate proud ! 
Push the button Max !


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Axlerod (Aug 21, 2021)

Here is my ‘36 with my recent acquisition CABE tank


----------



## ballooney (Aug 22, 2021)

Here is a pair of pretty decent Excelsior C’s.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Aug 22, 2021)

ballooney said:


> Here is a pair of pretty decent Excelsior C’s.
> View attachment 1466712View attachment 1466713View attachment 1466714View attachment 1466715View attachment 1466716View attachment 1466717View attachment 1466718View attachment 1466719View attachment 1466720View attachment 1466721View attachment 1466722View attachment 1466723View attachment 1466724View attachment 1466725



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 14, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1511500
> 
> View attachment 1511501



Got it's cousin, looking for it's tank.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 18, 2021)

1936 Schwinn "C" model.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 13, 2022)

ANY MORE OUT THERE


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 17, 2022)

One more here is coming to a boardwalk soon, has been mocked up for a while. Now I'm changing frames and fenders on it and maybe adding painted rims, hope to paint it this summer. 

The new-to-me frame (seller's photo) has straight rear stays. I call it a double diamond frame but others say no. I have seen pictures of two other DD C Model bikes built up but they were klunkers. I have not seen one with fenders, which are proving to be hard to find! Heck, I have purchased 3 sets of fenders for the '39 frame and none of those fit properly either. I do have a set of wide fenders that fit!


----------



## dogdart (May 17, 2022)

Speedwell badged , sold new in The North Side of Pittsburgh PA


----------



## dave laidacker (May 18, 2022)




----------



## dave laidacker (Oct 26, 2022)

Just got this one. I need to get it unboxed


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 26, 2022)

dave laidacker said:


> Just got this one. I need to get it unboxed
> View attachment 1720279



Reverse paint in odd colors and an early one to boot! Super cool. What does the badge say?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 13, 2022)

😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 13, 2022)

Original untouched as found double diamond fat fender C model. I picked it up about 6 years ago. Still dusty and collecting patina, lol.


----------



## Fifthcenturycheese (Nov 13, 2022)

1938, trying to bring it back to life....


----------



## dave429 (Nov 13, 2022)

Picked this up at the end of summer. Thinking it’s  a 1939 model. It’s been “restored” and not sure everything is 100% correct but the sum of the parts were worth the price I paid for it. It’s actually a nice riding bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> Original untouched as found double diamond fat fender C model. I picked it up about 6 years ago. Still dusty and collecting patina, lol.
> View attachment 1731332
> 
> View attachment 1731333
> ...



Interesting fork on that bike. I've seen a couple other Schwinns with that fork but wonder what the story is? V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 14, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Interesting fork on that bike. I've seen a couple other Schwinns with that fork but wonder what the story is? V/r Shawn



I was wondering the same, my best guess it's a fork off the Mead line. If the bike had a ranger badge I wouldn't have thought much about it. 
I also noticed no schwinn quality circle decal on seat tube, what's that about?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 14, 2022)

This is my 38 model c rat bike


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 14, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> Original untouched as found double diamond fat fender C model. I picked it up about 6 years ago. Still dusty and collecting patina




This is the only set of images of a DD framed C model with fenders, original or otherwise that I have seen. I have been searching the interwebs everywhere and come up empty. ALL the rideable C Model framed bikes with straight rear stays I have seen were built as a klunker.  I know some say it's not a true double diamond frame, 'nother story I guess.



Freqman1 said:


> Interesting fork on that bike. I've seen a couple other Schwinns with that fork but wonder what the story is? V/r Shawn



The paint on the fork looks to be a match, yet the fender has provisions for truss forks. These C Models can be so mysterious.


----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> This is my 38 model c rat bike
> 
> View attachment 1732111
> 
> View attachment 1732114



Didn't know that tank would fit a C model?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> Didn't know that tank would fit a C model?



I was pretty surprised when I tried it too! Actually fits this frame better than it fits in a post war. I made no modifications to it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 15, 2022)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> This is the only set of images of a DD framed C model with fenders, original or otherwise that I have seen. I have been searching the interwebs everywhere and come up empty. ALL the rideable C Model framed bikes with straight rear stays I have seen were built as a klunker.  I know some say it's not a true double diamond frame, 'nother story I guess.
> 
> 
> The paint on the fork looks to be a match, yet the fender has provisions for truss forks. These C Models can be so mysterious.



Here is one very similar owned by @REC , It's the only other I've come across.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 15, 2022)

Interesting, and look at those forks...!


----------



## 63caddy (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 23, 2022)

any more out there


----------



## Greg Kozak (Nov 24, 2022)




----------

